# ابونا الراهب بتاع السجاير قديس معاصر



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

[FONT=Tahoma !important]* [FONT=Tahoma !important]
	
**https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=817834318312202&set=gm.1606304432951801&type=1*​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​


 [FONT=Tahoma !important][FONT=Tahoma !important]*أول  صورة لأبونا مينا الأنبا بولا والمشهور باسم أبونا مينا بتاع السجاير ،  ويظهر خلفة الالأف من علب السجائر والشيشة وأكياس الجيل بالأضافة للحاجات  التانيةاخذها من[FONT=Tahoma !important]الشباب وصلي لهم ونصحهم  بالابتعاد عنها ... أبونا مينا رجل مُقعد طريح الفراش ولكنه أتى بثمر أكثر  من الأخرين ..... أبونا مينا طول عمره مانع التصوير أو مقابلة الستات  والبنات ... بركة صلواته تكون معانا اميــــ+ـــــن*​​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*هوالموضوع حلو بس مش عارف ايه اللى دخل أكياس الجل فى الموضوع*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يونيو 2015)

*شكرا أخى الغالى على تنسيق الموضوع!! Coptic Lion !!،  *

​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (3 يونيو 2015)

_صلاتك يابونا (مينا )تكون مع جميعنا امين...شكرا  لك اخى العزيز_


----------



## أَمَة (4 يونيو 2015)

ناس تمشي و تركض وتلعب ونظن أنهم معافون لأننا نحكم على الظاهر ويهمنا الظاهر، ولكن ماذا عن الإعاقة الروحية غير الظاهرة؟

63. اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي


----------



## philanthropist (4 يونيو 2015)

شكرا للموضوع الهايل دة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2015)

موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## BITAR (4 يونيو 2015)

*زرت ابونا مينا بدير الانبا بولا مرات كثيره جدا
وله معى مواقف واشهرهم
امسك الكتاب المقدس واعطاه لاحد الزوار 
وقال له
افتح الانجيل على كورنثوس الاولى اصحاح 3 _ 16
وطلب منه قراءة الايه
فقبل ان يصل الى هذا الشخص الكتاب المقدس
قلت له 
انتم هياكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم 
فمدح فى ابونا مينا وبدء العظة 
عن  
كيف يفسد الانسان جسده بالتدخين ... الخ
وطلب من كل شخص موجود ان يخرج ما فى جيبه من سجائر
وتوصيه بالزيارة القادمه ان يحضروا الشيشه ..الخ
وعندما تعرفت عليه فى احد الايام وكنا 2 فقط معه
قال لى ابن خالك كان الريس بتاعى
علما بان ابونا بكالوريوس هندسه
وابن خالى دبلوم صنايع
واخر موقف كان معى زائر مدخن بشراسه
اخفى السجائر خارج القلايه وترك القليل معه 
وعندما طلب منه اعطائة السجائر اعطاه وهو مطمئن 
ان فى بره القلايه باقى السجائر 
وخرجنا من الزيارة 
ولم يجد اى اثار للسجائر 
ولم يدخن اى سجارة حتى انهينا زيارتنا
لدير الانبا بولا والانبا انطنيوس التى استمرت 4 ايام
*
​


----------



## كليماندوس (15 يوليو 2015)

للاسف لم انل شرف و بركة زيارة اديرة البحر الاحمر ولا مره ...
*
و لمجرد قراءة العنوان + رؤية الصورة " إلتبس عليا الامر " .... ههههههه

طبعا قبل قراءة الموضوع - لكن اللى لفت انتباهى هو التركيز على موضوع التدخين سواء سجاير او شيشة 

ربنا له اساليبة " العجيبة " 

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل - و الصورة البليغة*


----------

